# W2 vegetable cleaver



## Joshua Fisher (Jun 2, 2022)

Hello Everyone, new to the forum and just wanted to show off a W2 vegetable cleaver I’m working on, the blade is done and I’m going to bladeshow this weekend and will be on the lookout for something unique for the handle.


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (Jun 13, 2022)

That hamon is spectacular. Please do update us with the final product, I can’t wait to see what you find at the show!


----------

